# Bremshebel fest oder locker??



## curry4king (20. August 2006)

So ich wollt mal von euch wissen ob ihr eure Bremshebel fest anknallt oder
so (wie ich auch) nur so fest zieht das sie mit ein bisschen drücken drehen lassen

meiner Meinung geben sie bei einem sturz nach und Brechen nicht

was sagt ihr zu meiner Therorie..


Mfg: Curry4K!nG


----------



## V!RUS (20. August 2006)

Ja, stimmt. Man darf natürlich nicht die Hebel so festknallen. 

MontyXL hatte heute noch einen guten Sturz, wo sich die Hebel auf die andere Seite gedreht haben, sonst wären die abgebrochen. 

Also klar, deine Theorie stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (20. August 2006)

jop denn die hs33 dinger brechen eh schnell


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2006)

fest!


----------



## curry4king (20. August 2006)

hat fest nen vorteil??
xD muss ja hier bissel argumentieren xD


----------



## Eisbein (20. August 2006)

ja es vorteile, der hebel verrutsch bei bremsen nicht. also vll. verutsch er beut nich weil ihr den anders benutzt (also nicht so fest zieht, oder der einfach ne andere stellung hat , meiner zum bleistifft hängt so mit 75° vom lenke ab)


----------



## Trialmaniax (20. August 2006)

fest hat den vorteil, das es auch fest ist. es reicht trotzdem völlig aus, den hebel so anzuziehen, dass er grade so nichtmehr verutzscht.


----------



## Scr4t (20. August 2006)

fest ist nicht gleich fest.

fest genug damit er nicht verrutscht, aber locker genug, damit er sich bei hohen krafteinwirkungen drehen kann.


----------



## koxxrider (20. August 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> fest ist nicht gleich fest.
> 
> fest genug damit er nicht verrutscht, aber locker genug, damit er sich bei hohen krafteinwirkungen drehen kann.



richtig


----------



## robs (20. August 2006)

Ich denke auch -soviel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich- das ist die gängige Methode. Die hat bestimmt schon manchen Hebel gerettet.


----------



## fahrbereit (20. August 2006)

handfest.
ich druecke auch irgendwie immer beim springen auf den hebel mit dem zeigefinger, also eher fest - der hebel wuerde sonst vedrehen.
bei einem sturz weicht der aber aus- -kratzer und evtl. verbogenen hebel wirds trotzdem geben..

(diesen trick gibs es aber schon ewig im motorcross )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (20. August 2006)

genau meine meinung handfest


----------



## ecols (21. August 2006)

handfest = so fest wie man ihn mit der hand anziehen kann?


----------



## soma (21. August 2006)

Ja, wie heißt's so schön? Nach fest kommt ab


----------



## fahrbereit (22. August 2006)

ecols schrieb:
			
		

> handfest = so fest wie man ihn mit der hand anziehen kann?



nee nee , in dem fall nicht vom anzugsdrehmoment ausgehend, sondern "handfest" im sinne von:

das sich der hebel beim trial durch die hand/fnger nicht mehr wegdreht, nur bei noch groesserer belastung - einem sturz..

wobei ich aber immernoch stutzig bin...hat sich der hebel einmal um den lenker gedreht, entstehen so schoene rillen/sollbruchstellen im lenker und alu ist da sehr empfindlich...


----------



## curry4king (22. August 2006)

naja man legt sich ja nicht so oft lang das der Hebel sich dreht und wenn dann nur bisschen nicht ganz herum

naja mein Lenker hat noch keine "Spurrinnen" und is auch nicht mehr der jüngste


----------



## fahrbereit (22. August 2006)

curry4king schrieb:
			
		

> naja man legt sich ja nicht so oft lang das der Hebel sich dreht und wenn dann nur bisschen nicht ganz herum
> 
> naja mein Lenker hat noch keine "Spurrinnen" und is auch nicht mehr der jüngste



das war doch nur salopp gesagt 
ich wuerde mir jedoch mehr gedanken um den lenker als um die kette machen - (will die nicht verharmlosen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## linus93 (23. August 2006)

sollten nicht so locker sein dass sie einfach so wegrutschen aber auch nicht zu fest sonst kaputt


----------

